# mailgraph: permissions /var/log/mail.log (or messages)

## jeffk

net-mail/mailgraph requires read access to /var/log/mail.log (syslog-ng, separated from /var/log/messages). The mailgraph program runs under a new user in the adm group mgraph:adm.

What are the proper permissions, owner and group for /var/log/mail.log in this scenario?

To get things going for data collection, I made mail.log (too) readable: chmod a+r /var/log/mail.log . Obviously I would like to correct that ASAP.

Thanks.

----------

